# Unable to connect online games & MMORPGs



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Cannot Connect to Online Games/Servers*

Kaii, can you help me by saving a screenshot of the LAN settings or better still direct me step by step?

I am having similar problem like you and I cant connect to any online games, and yeah, I recently update my IE to IE8, though I never use it...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Unable to connect to online games & MMORPGs*

I am still having the same problem, unable to connect to any online games.

I am using kaspersky internet security 2010 but I have tried uninstalling it and run the online games without firewall and antivirus but the problem still remains.

Can anyone help me please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, here is the deal, I have been playing online games without any problems until recently.

Whenever I try to run online games, I always get the " Failed to connect to server" message. I have tried allowing the application through firewall, disable firewall, and even uninstalling my antivirus, but the problem still remains.

The following are the games I tried:
4story
Flyff
Heroes of Newerth
Warcraft 3 Frozen Throne 
- Dota though garena under Oceania, able to see games but not joining them

Here are my laptop's specifications:

Power Supply - Unsure, dont know how to check
Motherboard - Unsure, dont know how to check
CPU - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.40Ghz
RAM - 4.00GB
Video Card - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
Hard Drive - Hitachi
Operating System - Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 1 

Since I am unsure some of the specifications, I thought the laptop's model name might be of some help, here it is:
Toshiba Satellite M300



Any help would be very much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi ad89,

Go to Start >> Search in the search box "run">> type "cmd" in the run box >> type "ping google.com -t" 
Post back here the first 20-30 results. Remember to remove the quotations from my instructions.
Thanks.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi floop, 
Here is the information you requested.
Thanks.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been trying to solve the issue the whole day but unfortunately, I cant find the solution yet.

Anyway, I detected something at my device manager's Network Adapter section, there are three drivers with yellow exclamation marks, are they somehow connected to my failure to connect to online games? 
I tried to search some info about them but somehow I cant see the relation to inability to connect to online games. People only mentioned that we did not use them and therefore disabling or uninstalling them will do.

Those three drivers are:
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #2
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter #3



Please help me to solve this annoying issue, any advice are greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaii (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Long Standing Problem, "Cannot Connect to Server" Issues.*

Well, my problem wasn't that I was unable to connect to the games themselves. I was unable to connect to the game launcher and update servers to retrieve patches and other such data. However if I launched the game anyway, it would allow me to connect to it. As Suncoast pointed out in my issue, the launchers were running through IE, and so updating it and working out the settings for it was the solution.

If you are talking about not being able to connect to the games themselves, I would check to make sure that your firewall or antivirus is not blocking them first, then make sure that the region you are playing from is not banned from that game. For example one of the games I play frequently, perfect world, has a ban on certain countries that keep anyone there from playing.

The LAN settings is simple if you want to check that, just open IE, at the top click:
Tools>
Options>
Connections>
and at the bottom of that tab, LAN Settings>

Then just make sure it's set to automatically detect settings, and not proxy.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Long Standing Problem, "Cannot Connect to Server" Issues.*

Sry, I must have mentioned wrongly. 
I am actually having the same issue, failing to launch the patchers, and since I just downloaded and installed the game, failing to patch therefore cant even get me to the login screen, thus I said failed to connect to online games lol...Sry about that.

Well, I did what Suncoast mentioned but I still manage to run IE8 like normal, I disabled all add-on anyway, like what you did, and the same issue remains. When I run the game launcher, it says 'navigation to the webpage was canceled' instead. I am using Windows Vista Service Pack 1 btw.

Oh yea, I'm in Australia currently studying and I dont think the game is banned, cause my other friends can play them ><

So it's actually the IE problem? Cause I recently updated to IE8 as well. I never use IE anyways, I use FF as well haha.
Are there anything else that I need to do beside checking the 'automatically detect settings' box? Cause I have tried it and it's still not working for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Your getting constant high-ping.
For your gaming to be reasonable you need to be getting pings of < 100.
Are there any programs running in the background which might be affecting your internet connection?
Also are there any other computers running on the same internet connection as you?
Do a speedtest here
Post back the results. Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have merged your two threads.

Please do not create multiple threads for the same problem. Thanks


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry but the other thread is not mine lol...I merely found some similar thread to my issue and tried to ask some help over there as well...

I didnt plan to create my own thread at first, it is a moderator who asked me to create one for my own instead posting my issues at someone else's thread who have similar issue as mine, as the ppl who try to help would be confused with helping 2 ppl at the same time...

And by merging the threads, there are many other suggestions which have just disappeared, although they did not work for me, they might work for some other ppl you know...it's a bad idea to merge them...just my thought, no offence...

Anyway, here's the speed test result:
Ping - 134ms
Download Speed - 0.38 mb/s
Upload Speed - 0.24 mb/s

And yeah, I agree that my internet line is not good but even so, it should just mean slow and lag if I play the online games, but right now, I cant even connect to them. I am using USB Broadband, so there are no others who shared the same line as me. My friends are using their own USB Broadband which the speed is more or less the same as mine and they are able to connect to the games, like I said, they are just facing some lag issues.

Thanks for replying, any further advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think using a usb broadband dongle to play online games is a good idea.
You are getting a very small bandwidth and a bad ping. So even if you could connect to online games they would be very very laggy.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not really, I tried playing perfect world and dota before, it's not really that bad. 
But now, I cant even connect to any of the games.

Any advice to solve the issue would be greatly appreciated, let me worry about the lag issue instead ^^


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

Hey ad89.

Can you unmark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu as I nearly skipped this one...

Also, it may be due to some ports not being opened...

http://www.gameconfig.co.uk/

Try the site above and type in which games you wish to play, it will then tell you what ports to open (TCP/UDP). Post back with the ones which will need opening and I will find a guide on how to do this if you need it...

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

Sorry but I do not know how to unmark the thread as solved, maybe that only available to moderators?

Anyway, I cant find the games through the link you provided other than warcraft 3, but I play DOTA actually, through garena.

Warcraft III Ports
Publisher: Blizzard
Format: PC
TCP Ports
UDP Ports
6112-6119

I need your guide to open the ports, sorry for the trouble ><
Thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

Hey Ad89

1st thing is to find out what router you use...

Then go to http://portforward.com/ and find your router and it will tell you what to do from there...

Any problems, just post back 


EDIT# To unmark this thread as Solved, goto the top of the page and click the Thread Tools drop-down menu and then choose the "Unmark as Solved" or simular option and it will remove the tag... #


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

But I am not using any router, I am using a USB Broadband stick ><


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

The router is the thing that connects to your phone line.

Unless you are using a Mobile Broadband Stick which doesn't work well with games (I dunno if you can make it work though...


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

Yup, I am using Mobile Broadband Stick, my friends are using them as well, but they are able to connect while I am not...sad...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to online servers.. anyone help?*

There may still be way to do it, I will do some research into it.

Mobile Broadband wasn't really built for gaming so if you are at home and using Mobile Broadband then it would be best that you switch to Home Broadband when you can...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

EDIT: I have now merged at least three different threads into one. The reason: It can get very confusing with us helpers giving help from multiple threads. To be honest, I was about to ask if you had opened ports, but then I saw the other thread that was created by someone else that Redeye was helping you in and he asked that question already. Also, you could not mark that thread unsolved form Thread Tools as Redeye was saying to do, since someone else had created it.


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

No wonder I cant find the option lol...
N yeah, I do not know how to open ports yet...since I am not using router but usb broadband...

I have tried any possible way to solve but unfortunately I still cant find the solution.
Thanks everyone for trying to help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there some sort of control panel you can access for you Mobile Broadband...


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah, network and sharing center>manage network connections...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

See if you can open the ports through that...


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry but I have no idea how to ><


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think you will have to do it via your firewall.

Do you have a firewall installed or just Vista Firewall?


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got vista firewall and kaspersky firewall. 
I do not think it's the firewall problem cause I have tried uninstalling my whole kaspersky internet security and disabled firewall.
If it's to open port through firewall, might as well give it a try ^^


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, can you open the ports via both firewalls if both on...


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

But how to open the ports through firewall? 
Sry but im a com noob ><


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just installed Win 7 over Vista so I cannot do screen-shots for you *doh*

I found this link for you, the principles are the same...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=842242


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

My friend said he'll send Win7 CD to me via courier. I am currently using vista, so I just need to reformat into Win7 right? 
Hopefully this will fix everything, I am about to smash my laptop to bits lol...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hopefully but sometimes it doesn't. You will love the new OS though, I upgraded from Vista and it's a much faster and nicer looking browser.

Just make sure he sends you a legit CD and code as you can get in massive trouble if not...


----------



## Ad89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yup, sure, thanks alot for trying to help all the while, will notify you after I reformat the com to see if if fix everythin ^^


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, we'll be waiting.

If you wish to find out more about Windows 7 in the mean time, just ask and I will find you a decent review...


----------

